# Howrse?



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I play... I used to go on every day and work all my howrses but now I go on and do one or two!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> I play... I used to go on every day and work all my howrses but now I go on and do one or two!


Same here, I'm trying to do better with the accomplishments and I get a bunch of broodmares and just sell the babies. I REALLY want to get into the top breed rankings at least once.


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

same here igoon and do one or two horses or if i have time ill do one farm


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, I play. As BeauReba said, I used to go on every day and do them all but now I only have time to do about two or three every few days. I had to sell most of my Standardbreds and Hano's because I didn't have time for my breeding and training program unfortunately. 
If you wanted to check out my horses, I'm LonelyAngel22 on there.


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

oh yeah if you wannaadd me as a friend im Dasher41


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

AuntieK


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

i play! i still do
my name on there is sorelhorse ,hehe


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I play. My username is AQHAchick400. I do the 0 GP project, you dont need any passes for that! It is a fun game.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Dartanion  I breed paints, I was near the topish (bf bought me passes so that helped) but I haven't been on in forever >.<


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I just started. I'm Whipple on there. I added all of you, hope you don't mind


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Add me too! I am DarkkChylde (2 Ks on purpose) of course. I just bought a pegasus, but it is really for my youngest daughter, who wants to play so bad but isnt old enuff to have an account. I have 2 Fresians and a Hanoverian, and a half-Hano, half-Fresian for sale. I ALMOST got a fresian pegasus at the auction, I lost him in the last 40 seconds I was so mad. My teenage daughter is on too, but I don't remember her name on it.

I am addicted to the game, when I am done with my horses I go to the haven and stroke one of the horses even.

My daughters got me on the Bella Sara kick, that is fun too. (Yes, I am a big kid.)


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I admit I do play. It is my relaxation game.
I have my stallion as my main stallion in the game.

It is nice they have the Canadian horse in the game.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree about the Canadian. I do think they should have gypsy vanners, and maybe zebras. But I'm not complaining, its a pretty decent game.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know if they have Gypsy Vanners, but I saw this unicorn, it looked like a Gypsy Vanner....


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Unfortunately you need a golden apple (???) to get special "coats". But there are some pretty ones.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw something on there where you can design horses for them, they are wanting mustangs and I don't know what all....

Can't remember where I found that, tho. 

You are in my friends now, Whipple!


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

My name is dressagemustang101. I am quitting but you can look at my horses and tell me what you want and ill give it to you,500e 

Take a look at American Dream,shes a beauty


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to get on Howrse all the time. I stopped during the summer and havent really been on since. i wish it was more interactive.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

my account name is ridingismylife2  add me!!! 
i haven't been playing too long so yeaaa...and any tips on training horses better/faster ?


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Eventinwithwinston, you mite like Bella Sara. They are a site with interactive horses you can collect (but not breed, :-(, yet) but when you get on you get Peter first, and then you can buy the cards at Walmart or TSC or Toys are Us, and you log in the number on the card, and you get to take care of that horse. You get points that you can use to decorate your cottage, you start with 2 rooms but you can get more. I am VERY addicted to it AND Howse, tho I ain't on any other ones. I play the jumping game, citrustacked and trailblazer alot, it is very theraputic for me. I need therapy, too.:lol:

On Howrse I am getting into breeding pegasuses. (Is that the plural of pegasus?:lol I have a my original game horse (I don't put money in it) but he is old and headed to the haven soon. I also have 2 fresians, one will be reserved for my oldest daughter to buy when she has been on long enuff. My pegasus Arab mare is kinda my youngest daughter's, she was mad she was too little so I got it for her on my account. I have a Fresian pegasus stallion, I want to breed Fresian pegasus stallions. I have bred the pegasus mare to the stallion, I will have a pegasus baby for sale, if someone is really nice I will reserve it for them.:wink: I will have a Fresian/ Fresian pegasus cross soon, too, tho wether or not it will be a horse or pegasus I don't know. If anyone is interested in that one, let me know, I can reserve the sale for you. I also have a job as a blacksmith, but I am gonna take a break from those dang quizzes, then go back and take the quiz for saddler. Dem tests are hard!:-(


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i play!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i play when i feel like it. ^^ twilightarabians


----------



## banjiny16 (Feb 24, 2009)

I play too! "Banjiny16" i breed paints and have an EC its a fun way to pass the time especially in the winter!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok I'll admit that I play and it is strangely addicting! Sometimes I feel a little silly considering that I have a real horse, but I enjoy it! I haven't been on that long but I have all these snowballs, so I'm going to add some people so I can throw them lol!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh! Add me, I can always use some snowballs! I messed up royally on a horse, I feel like I should start over, but I like the game I have.


----------



## happylove (Mar 2, 2009)

i play  and I'm a Paint breeder, who needs sponsors for the achievements, so not to be incredibly overdoing it, but if you don't play and think you might want to, click the link in my sig to get started :] Thanks sooo much, and I'm ~happylove~ on howrse, so PM me i <3 my howrse friends! lol


----------

